# USAT GG1 Run away HELP!!



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was running my GG1 today and all of sudden I lost the ability to control it. The only thing that would work was the Estop button on the cab , (NCE power pro 10r system), as soon as I hit any other button it would take off again. I removed the loco and placed several others on the layout and they all worked fine.
I tried removing it and placing it on rollers on my test track and as soon as power was applied away it went. I then tried to do global rest via cv49-50-56, no help. When I try to program on program track I here a buzz and am unable to read any CV's. None of the other functions work, horn bell ect, the is sound of the running moters but thats it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds bad. try turning off the lights, other stuff to see if you can get "through" to the decoder. 

(It almost sounds like there was DC on the track, but the buzzing on the program track is not right, any chance you have something else connected to the program track at the same time?) 

That's an early QSI Revolution decoder I believe. 

I think there is a way to do a reset on DC... 

Maybe Nick S. will have some info. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well CRAP I think I am in trouble. 
I set up dc power to my test track and only get forward motion and lights and smoke, no sounds and unable to change direction of engine using direction switch or evan when I swap track polarity by swaping the leads .
I have only run this engine 2 times. The second time I lost all control.
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Running immediately and in only one direction is usually a failure. I think it means the output transistors are shorted. 

Time to talk to USAT. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I spoke with Charlie today at USAT, was actually Charles Roe himself but he said to call him Charlie  , and he told me he would repair or replace my GG1 at no cost to me.
Have to love that kind of customer service!!!
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's one nice loco, with great detail. 

Yep, they stand behind their products. 

Great result. 

Greg


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Good to see a company standing behind their products about to place some orders for their products myself shortly caferacer


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

USA Trains always stands behind what they sell, thats one of the many reasons why they are #1 in 1/29th hands down


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ron, just build a model of Washington DC's Union Station at the end of the tracks. Could be that USA just got a bit overzealous in their desire to model the prototype. 

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/GG1/prr4876-crash.shtml 

My dad remembers going down to Union Station to see that wreck. Must have been some sight! 

Later, 

K


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 26 Jul 2010 02:21 PM 
I spoke with Charlie today at USAT, was actually Charles Roe himself but he said to call him Charlie  , and he told me he would repair or replace my GG1 at no cost to me.
Have to love that kind of customer service!!!
Ron

I went to Boston this week with my wife for our 15th wedding anniversary, and while I was there I went over to USA trains to pick up my repaired GG1.

I then learned that "at no cost to me" really means $255, which is what I had to pay to get my GG1 back!!! I asked what happened to "at no cost to me"?? and was told that thats what it cost for parts and labor to repair the GG1. The main board and a light board were bad, so it was $55 for parts and $200 for labor. I asked again what happen to at no cost to me part, and was told that the engine is now out of warranty and is no longer covered. (I bought the engine from a Chicago dealer on June 29th 2009 it failed the second time I ran it on July 25th this year) I did remind them that I had told them that it was a couple weeks after the 1 year when we talked over the phone, and it was only the second time I ran it before it failed. I was told not to worry about the warranty, that they will fix it as good as new. We then agreed that it would be better if I just held onto it and give it to them at the ECLSTS rather than ship it to them.

I guess it's only "at no cost to me" if there is nothing wrong with it.

Well you can say what you want about Aristo Craft but I have never had this happen to me when dealing with them. I was having a problem with my Pacific binding on curves (made a post about it here and got lots of good advice on what to do, unfortunately none worked) and it was a few years old but Scott told me not to worry and said he would have a NEW Pacific motor block for me at ECLSTS for FREE. I talked to him at the show and he handed me a new in the box complete Pacific motor block ($175!!) for free!!

I guess you live and learn, one things for sure I won't be buying any more $1800 engines from USAT that you can count on.

Ron


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

That is ridiculous.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you talked to Charlie directly again? They should really take care of this. Your post here documents when you reported the problem and Charlie's promise. And it would clearly document him reneging on his promise. 

Was it Charlie that would not give in, or a person in service? I don't think Charlie wants this kind of negative advertising, especially on their "Prestige" line. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This kind of this happens from time to time at USA and ARISTOCRAFT... Were someone gets something crossed up and didnt get all the info correct. Really no big deal just call Roe he will take care of it. 1st thing you should have done was to call the dealer and have Them make it rite. 2nd thing is USA has 1 year warrenrie so if you have issues get it fixed before then cause you only have yourself to blame if you dont... no matter what anyone else tells Ya.


You also failed to mention the dealer that you bought it from that gave you incorrect info.


People do like to know when a dealer says one thing and does anther.


Hmm kinda funny Mark was the 1st one to reply










OK got to run, need to make a glass of KOOL AID.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm kinda funny Mark was the 1st one to reply









Nick,







yourself. I'm responding to the guy's situation. It's called sympathy. Is this the kind of service you would accept? 

If someone tells me they're going to fix something gratis and then turn around and charge me, I'd be f'ing pissed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the OP said he talked to Charlie Ro directly the first time. 

I also believe he stated he picked it up from USA trains directly, not some other dealer. 

In this case, I share and sympathize the OP's feelings... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 15 Oct 2010 12:00 PM 
Hmm kinda funny Mark was the 1st one to reply









Nick,







yourself. I'm responding to the guy's situation. It's called sympathy. Is this the kind of service you would accept? 

If someone tells me they're going to fix something gratis and then turn around and charge me, I'd be f'ing pissed. 


Now that was just Rude.....................







But very funny.

If i had feelings they might have been hurt ..









I do agree with you about it being fixed no charge and i think i said that above.


I myself would not have left the store with it until it was a free repair period.


By the way i like your new video but why only one USA trains car in the consist ? i know you own more than that.


I kid cause i really do care......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Oct 2010 12:17 PM 
I believe the OP said he talked to Charlie Ro directly the first time. 

I also believe he stated he picked it up from USA trains directly, not some other dealer. 

In this case, I share and sympathize the OP's feelings... 

Greg 

I misunderstood this line in the post thought he was quoting the dealer......[ (I bought the engine from a Chicago dealer on June 29th 2009 it failed the second time I ran it on July 25th this year) I did remind them that I had told them that it was a couple weeks after the 1 year when we talked over the phone, and it was only the second time I ran it before it failed. I was told not to worry about the warranty, that they will fix it as good as new]

My bad....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I started a new thread about that video.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Oct 2010 08:42 AM 
Have you talked to Charlie directly again? They should really take care of this. Your post here documents when you reported the problem and Charlie's promise. And it would clearly document him reneging on his promise. 

Was it Charlie that would not give in, or a person in service? I don't think Charlie wants this kind of negative advertising, especially on their "Prestige" line. 

Greg 

Unfortunately Greg yes it was Charlie that told me it would cost $255 to get the engine back. He said that the failure was not their fault that the hobby shop must have opened the engine and altered it. I tried to explain that the Hobby shop had special ordered it direct from them and shipped it to me the next day they received it from USAT. The tracking info from the UPS confirms what they said, besides why would they even bother to go through the hours plus just to unpack the engine, remove the zillion screws that hold the engine together just to take it apart swap out parts repack everything and then ship it out defective, makes no sense. None of my points seemed to matter. I was told since it was out of warranty either the hobby shop eats the cost or he eats the cost, and it wasn't going to be him.

By this time I was just fed up and just wanted to leave, I was actually embarrassed because my wife was standing there listening to this and not believing her ears. I paid the money and thanked them for their help and just left.

Like I said live and learn, and you can bet on it never happening to me again.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that's bad". It's hard to believe that the hobby shop altered anything with the (provable) timeline and the "why the **** would they logic. 

Well, that would definitely make me consider closely anything near warranty. 

Too bad, Aristo has a 5 year warranty, and AML basically takes care of you if it's their fault. 

It appears to be a black eye for customer service, and it's made worse that was a company owner speaking. 

When you buy something upscale, you expect better service. 

Dunno what to say.... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dunno what to say either, If this went down the way you said it did he should of honored his word and repaired it no charge.

Hope you dont mind but i sent a copy of this thread and a email from myself to USA about this as i have a few concerns now myself.

Ive never had an issue with them as far as repairs and service goes but haive ALWAYS Gotten it in under the 1 year limit and the worst problem ive had was a cracked gear on a F-3

Roe is at York this weekend so we will see what happens next week.










Good thing these type failures are rare and few in between with USA










Sounds like the problem was in that old style QSI board, QSI sent me a spare as a back up years ago but i havent needed it yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice move Nick, I was coming to this thread to suggest just that. 

Pretty hard to believe that someone special ordered the loco, shipped it out the next day, and spent the evening opening it up to modify it, especially on so expensive of a loco. 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes Nik it was the QSI board that appeared to have failed, do you think QSI would repair or replace it if I sent it to them? Would be nice to have a spare.

I called Blackforest Hobby today just to confirm exactly everything I said. 
I spoke to Andrew and he told me that they do not stock any of the USAT Prestige line, and that when they receive an order for one they special order direct from USAT through their supplier Alpine Railworks. He said they never even opened the box. He sent me a copy of the original order form from USAT.

Here is the exact time line with proof.

I ordered it from Blackforest Hobby on 6-21-09 (Sunday), They ordered it from USAT on 6-22-09 (Monday) through their supplier and they had it shipped directly to Blackforrest Hobby.
Here is Blackforrest's address;
Black Forest Hobby Supply Company
100 East 14th St.
Suite 1306
Chicago, IL 60605 | USA

Blackforest received it on Thursday 6-24-09 (Thursday), and shipped to me on 6-25-09 (Friday), It arrived at my door on 6-30-09 (Monday)

Here is the order and shipping info from Blackforrest website;

Your items shipped on Thu Jun 25 00:00:00 PDT 2009 via UPS : 03 
*with tracking # 1Z7194W90398723696*

Here is the info from UPS ;

Location Date Local Time Description NEWARK, DE, US 06/30/2009 2:25 P.M. DELIVERY 

Here is a copy of the Original order sheet, note the date on it of 6-22-09 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Don't know what else I can post as far as proof goes, but it seams pretty clear to me that the Hobby shop is telling the truth.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, since USAT only charged you $55 for the parts, buy a second one from them. That's dang cheap. A current QSI board (yours is a Q1, this is a [email protected]) is $160... 

I would imagine that this was a special unit designed expressly for USAT by QSI, and not available for purchase from QSI. 

For $55, that is cheap for a spare considering the total price of the loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks pritty cut and dry to me, Even if it wasnt if Roe told you he was going to fix it at no charge he should have period.

This is the kind of crap we have been fighting with another company to fix but there was more of a QC problem vs not wanting to fix type thing. and they have come around now looks as if we need to address this'

Your completely justfied for being P O ed

If it were me, and this is only MY Opionion i wouldnt let it go.

The one thing i cant stand is when someone lies to my face... Kind of pisses me off.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I also find it hard to believe that Charlie would suggest any of his dealers would do such a dastardly thing! And for what purpose? 

A one year warrantee on a mostly seasonal toy isn't much, especially one too dang big to run indoors! (exceptions noted). Lots of guys buy trains and track at the same time and the trains sit as the Empire is built.... 


Hmmm I wonder what reaction will follow once, he sees this is in a National board.... $255 for the worst advertising ever? 

Foot-in-mouth disease does not seem to be brand specific! ... insert smiley here... 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey! have ya heard? Times is tough on everyone, everybody trying to save a buck here or there or hundred's! What you tink? "Buyer Beware" Everywhere these days! Your word and a handshake is NO more my friends! Although I still trust people till they give me a reason not to! I have been shall we say reminded of this a few times in the past 3 years in transactions I've had. Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 16 Oct 2010 11:04 AM 
Yes Nik it was the QSI board that appeared to have failed, do you think QSI would repair or replace it if I sent it to them? Would be nice to have a spare.

I called Blackforest Hobby today just to confirm exactly everything I said. 
I spoke to Andrew and he told me that they do not stock any of the USAT Prestige line, and that when they receive an order for one they special order direct from USAT through their supplier Alpine Railworks. He said they never even opened the box. He sent me a copy of the original order form from USAT.

Here is the exact time line with proof.

I ordered it from Blackforest Hobby on 6-21-09 (Sunday), They ordered it from USAT on 6-22-09 (Monday) through their supplier and they had it shipped directly to Blackforrest Hobby.
Here is Blackforrest's address;
Black Forest Hobby Supply Company
100 East 14th St.
Suite 1306
Chicago, IL 60605 | USA

Blackforest received it on Thursday 6-24-09 (Thursday), and shipped to me on 6-25-09 (Friday), It arrived at my door on 6-30-09 (Monday)

Here is the order and shipping info from Blackforrest website;

Your items shipped on Thu Jun 25 00:00:00 PDT 2009 via UPS : 03 
*with tracking # 1Z7194W90398723696*

Here is the info from UPS ;

Location Date Local Time Description NEWARK, DE, US 06/30/2009 2:25 P.M. DELIVERY 

Here is a copy of the Original order sheet, note the date on it of 6-22-09 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Don't know what else I can post as far as proof goes, but it seams pretty clear to me that the Hobby shop is telling the truth.

Ron

The only thing i see is that your supplier had USA ship it to them 1st and not directly to you, that seems strange to me.

When i order from anyone for USA or Aristo items, i Always have it drop shipped from the manufacture to me that way this kind of thing cant happen plus i want factory fresh product not something that has been at a hobby shop and someone could opened to look at or what ever.

All my hudsons and bigboy and GG'1 SD 70s GP-38s and so on always come to me straight from USA or Aristo


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

It was Blackforrest's supplier not mine, my guess is that Blackforrest Hobby Supply does not have an account with USAT or something like that. 

I can tell you though that the box was sealed and unopened when I received it, there is no doubt about it. If you have a GG1 (I think you said you did) you know what it takes just to get it out of the shipping crate, there is no way anyone could open and unpack all that crap and put it back together so perfectly that you could not tell.

But like I said with my wife standing there I was not about to go off the deep end, get confrontational and embarrass and upset her even more than she already was, so I just paid it and left.

I do appreciate all of your support though, I was beginning to think I was out of line for expecting a different outcome.

Ron


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 16 Oct 2010 12:58 PM 
It was Blackforrest's supplier not mine, my guess is that Blackforrest Hobby Supply does not have an account with USAT or something like that. 

I can tell you though that the box was sealed and unopened when I received it, there is no doubt about it. If you have a GG1 (I think you said you did) you know what it takes just to get it out of the shipping crate, there is no way anyone could open and unpack all that crap and put it back together so perfectly that you could not tell.

But like I said with my wife standing there I was not about to go off the deep end, get confrontational and embarrass and upset her even more than she already was, so I just paid it and left.

I do appreciate all of your support though, I was beginning to think I was out of line for expecting a different outcome.

Ron

I believe I would have taken my wife out to the car, and then came back in and done all of the above!! That's what everyone does at Walmart, they rant and rave, and cry, no really they do I know I used to work there, and then they get their way even more and usually a bonus for appearing to calm down!! Walmart will give in without a fight, but if you do the above its quicker, and the bonus factor kicks in! Seen it many a time while there!! hah LOL Regal


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I wanted to wait to update this post until I resolved my GG1 issues to make sure that I was not doing something wrong.

I want to thank Jim from QSI and Nik Savatgy for all their help in fixing my GG1.

So here goes;
I unpacked my freshly "repaired" GG1 and set up the test stand to check it out. After everything I went through to get this engine repaired I was excited to get it back on the layout. You can imagine how I felt when it appeared that it was still not working right, the engine did opperate correctly now and was controlable were before it was not, but the Cab lights were on all the time and did not turn off with the main light switch, the left side front and rear directional lights did not change colors (they are supposed to change from red to green in depending on direction of travel), and the engine was not addressable via my DCC programer, I was pissed. 

Nik had pmed me before and told me to give him a call and offered his help in getting my engine fixed.

I called Nik and told him what I was told by Charlie Roe.

Charlie told me when I picked up my GG1 that it was repaired tested and was good as new. He told me that it took his guy 4 hours to take apart the engine and find out what was wrong with it. He said that the QSI board and rear light board were bad. He said that the rear light board was not the correct board and that someone had tampered with it. I told him that it was not possible since it was shipped directly from USAT to my dealer and they shipped it to me the next day, and it was sealed and untouched when I got it. He said that he was positive it was tampered with because they would have seen it. He told me that they open every GG1, inspect and test the engine and then sign the inside of the engine before they ship them. 

Nik said that he would break out his GG1's and check it out. He told me that it does not take 4 hours to take apart a GG1 (its only 6 screw to remove the shell and 1 screw to remove the main board) His engines cab lights Were controllable via the main light switch, did Not stay on all the time when power was on the track, and DID go off once forward motion began. He also said his engine was NOT signed on the inside anywhere, lol

Nik said that he would call Jim at QSI and see if there was anything he could do. Nik said that Jim said to send him the main QSI boards and that he would test them and repair them for FREE in needed.

I went ahead and took apart my GG1 for the first time, it took me a total of about 25 min to open up the engine and remove the main QSI boards (remember I was told that it took 4 hours to take apart the engine and remove the boards, and they work on them all the time, I must be AWESOME, lol) While it was open I looked around for the "Signature" and there was NONE, after talking with Nik I wasn't expecting to find one but after telling me that Lie you would think that at least they would have singed MINE, lol. 

I shipped the boards to Jim at QSI. Nik called me a week later and told me that Jim had called him back a few days later, and said that other than the board being in standby mode ( I am sure that I hit f9 to place it in standby before I turned off the engine and removed the board, as its my normal shutdown procedure on all my QSI equipped engines) everything seemed to be OK. Nik explained the lighting issues to Jim and persuaded him to install the boards into his working GG1 to test out the lights, he then called me and told me also to give Jim a call and talk it over. I called Jim and explained exactly what was going on he said he would double check its operation. 

Jim called me a week later and said that the board was working properly and that I must have a bad main and marker light boards. Jim said he would send me send me back my QSI board and ALL 3 light boards for FREE, all he asked was for me to return the old ones so he could fix them.

They boards arrived today and I installed the QSI Main boards and the New main light board, and TADAAhHH!! the cab lights are now controllable vis the main light switch, do NOT stay on all the time and DO turn off once the engine begins to move, and I was now able to address the engine via my DCC programer. I was excited, the only problem was that the direction lights still were not working right. I then installed the new front and rear maker light boards and guess what, NOW they work correctly also.

It turns out that the Main light board was also indeed shorted out, and the front and rear maker lights were also bad. To be fair they could have installed a bad new rear board, I did receive the old rear maker light board and it did look burnt, but it was Exactly the same as the board that they installed and that Jim sent me, they told me it was the wrong board and the light still didn't work right, and the 2 other boards were still bad.

I think that I will just chalk up the $255 Charles Roe charged me to fix this engine as an expensive lesson in USAT customer service. So much for tested and working like new, let alone "at no cost to me" LOL

That all being said I finally have a correctly working GG1 and I could not have done it without the help of Nik Savatgy and Jim from QSI. They both went way out of their way to help me fix my problem and DIDN'T charge me a dime to do it.

Thank you both Very much, Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Your welcome Ron, The nice thing about this hobby is that there are people that will help out if you have a issue

Ive had many issues along the way and the people i spoke with on this forum helped me out greatly

Jim at QSI is a stand up guy and took care of the issues quick.

Just sucks that Ro charged you all that money,and didnt even repair the loco correctly

My GG-1 was not signed anywere either

So hopefully he will *READ *this thread and do the rite thing !!!!!!!!!!!!!

And thank you for giving me the DCC settings to make my GG-1 go alot faster

Now all we need from you is a high speed runby on your layout with the GG-1









A day and night video would be cool.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 13 Nov 2010 03:14 PM 

Just sucks that Ro charged you all that money,and didn't even repair the loco correctly

My GG-1 was not signed anywhere either

So hopefully he will *READ *this thread and do the rite thing !!!!!!!!!!!!!



It would go a long way to repairing his reputation with me but I won't be holding my breath that's for sure. 
I know that this experience will way heavily on my decision to make any Prestige purchases in the future.

I'll make those video's this week and post them in a new thread.

Thanks again, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was told that several of the more noted forum members emailed Charles Roe after reading my story, Anyone ever get a responce about this issue?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I read this thread for the first time today. 

I have mostly Aristo products, but in the last couple of years began to broaden my RR with purchases to include AML and USAT products - that include 2 USAT SD70s locos, thus far. I had been thinking about getting more USAT locos, but given what happen to Ron, think it wise to just sick with getting cars from USAT. 

-Ted


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was never one to play favorites as far as manufacturers go because I liked them all but after this experience that has changed.

I was LIED to by the head man of UAST, Charlie Roe, not once, not twice, but THREE times.

The first time being that he said he would repair my $1700 GG1, that had been run exactly 2 times before failing, for FREE and then charging me $255 to do it.

Then telling me that he knew he engine was tampered with, and that the wrong parts that were installed caused the failure. He said he was positive because they disassemble, inspect and SIGN the inside of every GG1 before they ever ship them out to verify proper operation. Mine was not signed anywhere even after telling me that whole Lie. (the four GG1 owners that have contacted me so far have all said that NONE of their engines are signed anywhere) The replaced damaged board that supposedly caused the entire failure was EXACTLY the same as the new board they installed (This was also confirmed by the Jim at QSI who Designed the boards)

Lastly Charlie Roe told me that they had completely repaired and fully tested my GG1 and that it was good as new. I get home only to find out that it was NOT good as new and in fact the main light board was still shorted out. This should have been easily seen since the cab lights were always on as soon as power was applied to the track and were NOT controllable by the MAIN light control switch, and NEVER turned off regardless of switch position or movement of the engine WHICH is the normal operation. The from and rear left side directional lights also did not work correctly, staying lit with a pale white light at all times as opposed to changing to red or green depending on engine direction and movement. 

Several of the senior forum members, and big USAT supporters and customers, have tried to contact Charlie Roe about this whole mess with no luck.

This leads me to believe that he just dosen't care and is less than truthful towards the ordinary customer like myself. 

In the future I, like Ted, will NOT be buying anymore USAT engines, and surely none of the High Dollar so called PRESTIEGE line engines, because the company that sells them does NOT stand behind them. 

I was going to let this go but after all the recent USAT flag waving here I thought I'd keep the other side of the story alive if for no other reason than to show it's not all roses and fluffy bunnies at USAT, and they should also be held to account here like Aristo Craft is on this forum. I cant imagine what the response would be here if this was a $1700 Aristo-Craft engine that this had happened with. But I do know one thing if it was an Aristo Craft engine it would STILL be under warranty and Scott would have taken care of it NO questions asked, and FREE of charge (really free, lol)


Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Weres the video ????????????


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

I've started to reply to your post a few times and always end up deleting. I think your experience summarizes my own, less expensive learning experiences with this company. I would further suggest not using their smoke units in plastic locomotives. THey didn't really seem to care when I told them what happened or sent them pictures. They were more than happy to sell me a new cab for this 44 tonner:



















I'm glad this happened outside and not under a Christmas tree. 










The repaired 44-tonner, no smoke units hooked up! At least they had a spare NH cab. 

I was wondering if Ro would comment on a private transaction to someone not in the the transaction.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

WoW that's crazy, you are very lucky indeed that it was not indoors and under a Christmas tree.

That is something to keep an eye on for sure, I wont have that problem with the GG1 since it's all metal.

I do have 4 USAT PA/PB1's but I am swapping out the USAT smoke units for the new Aristo SD45 one's because they seem to respond better/more realistically to the load commands from the Zimo DCC units I am installing in them.

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well 3 months later and still not a word, or refund, from Chales Roe or anyone else at USA Trains, glad I'm not holding my breath









Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I ran into Charlie Roe last weekend at ECLSTS and he had nothing to say.

He is sticking to his story and everyone else is lying (The Hobby shop, UPS, John from QSI engineering, the seven guys that emailed me and said that their GG1's were also not signed inside, and me) except him.

He said he didn't appreciate my post on this "CHIT CHAT" site, said he didn't want any confrontation told me to leave or else he would call security.

I guess that's the end of this story, that's the first and last "prestige line" engine I will ever buy. 

I'll take it as a lesson learned and will make it a point from now on to make sure that anyone considering spending thousands of dollars on one of his so called prestige line engines knows what kind of customer service they will be getting when it really counts.

I again want to thank Nick S, for without his help I would have a $1500 paper weight.

Ron

PS It was kind of funny to see the expression on his face when I wheeled by them several times with wheel carts stacked with purchases NOT made at his booth.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ron- After following this post for months, I had some serious concerns about buying the USAT GG1. When Trainland was closing out the MTH GG1 for $400, I thought- what a deal! But concerns over it looking too small next to my 1/29 rolling stock made me wait. While at the ECLSTS last weekend, I met Bob and Phil from the SEPGRS. Two of the nicest guys I've ever met! And they had birthday cake! Happy Birthday, Bob. They were running trains in the layout room and they had the MTH GG1. They put it on the rails for me to check out. It did look a bit undersized when it ran with Aristo heavyweights, but it looked great next to freight cars. Which is what I wanted it for. All said and done, I bought the MTH from Trainland. I'm glad to here that your USAT GG1 is finally working and its too bad that Charlie gave you the run around. I definitely don't want a $1500 boat anchor, so for $400 bucks I'm all set. Thanks again for posting the information, it made my decision a lot easier.


----------

